# overnight at Portsmouth???



## fastanlite (May 5, 2006)

Hello all.
we are returning on the Portsmouth ferry next Tuesday, does anyone know if we can overnight on the por,t or if not, anywhere in Portsmouth.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

No problem at all. See:

Portsmouth Dockside parking

This is a good place to while away time- and others have overnighted too:

Poirt Solent

G


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*island*

Hayling Island?


----------



## fastanlite (May 5, 2006)

Thanks Grizzly I saw that info for parking at Portsmouth Docks but assumed that was for vehicles waitng to embark next morning, can arrivees access that area to overnight?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

fastanlite said:


> Thanks Grizzly I saw that info for parking at Portsmouth Docks but assumed that was for vehicles waitng to embark next morning, can arrivees access that area to overnight?


Yes, you will only have to swing right as you leave the ferry. You are outside the customs/ check-in area so anyone can drive in as there is nothing to stop access. Have a look on Street View- it shows it clearly.
I'd advise parking where the line of vehicles in my photo is shown ie in the lane next to the multistory car park.

Avoid getting in the lines in front of the check-in booths as you will then be in the queue with those waiting to go on the early morning ferries and will be disturbed as they move through check-in. This happens before 7 am.

G


----------



## fastanlite (May 5, 2006)

OK Great thanks for all replies


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

We have spent a couple of nights at Port Solent with no problems, and had a cooked breakfast there in the morning!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

There's also free wifi at Port Solent:

http://www.portsolent.com/wifi-login

G


----------

